# Freezing butternut squash for soup



## queenrakle

I am 8 months pregnant and am in the process of freezing a bunch of stuff so my husband can cook easily after the baby is born. There is a butternut squash recipe soup we love, and I have a fresh squash that I want to cube and freeze. I've never frozen butternut squash before, so I'm wondering if I need to blanch it first or just cut it up and freeze it, or if I should go ahead and cook and puree is like I do fresh pumpkin since I'm using it in a soup. 

FYI, the recipe calls to cook the cubed squash with other ingredients before pureeing. If I puree the squash in order to freeze it, do you think it will change the flavor of the recipe since I will be changing the way it is made?


----------



## Andy M.

queenrakle said:


> I am 8 months pregnant and am in the process of freezing a bunch of stuff so my husband can cook easily after the baby is born. There is a butternut squash recipe soup we love, and I have a fresh squash that I want to cube and freeze. I've never frozen butternut squash before, so I'm wondering if I need to blanch it first or just cut it up and freeze it, or if I should go ahead and cook and puree is like I do fresh pumpkin since I'm using it in a soup.
> 
> FYI, the recipe calls to cook the cubed squash with other ingredients before pureeing. If I puree the squash in order to freeze it, do you think it will change the flavor of the recipe since I will be changing the way it is made?



The recipe says to cube, cook then puree because it assumes you're starting with a fresh squash.  It just doesn't matter what you do because you're cooking and pureeing the finished product.  So do what's easiest for you.  

Freezing fresh vegetables often compromises texture.  Texture is a non-issue as you are cooking and pureeing.  If you know the squash is being used for soup, you could roast it, package the flesh and freeze it.  Then just add it to the other soup ingredients.


----------



## TATTRAT

Andy M. said:


> The recipe says to cube, cook then puree because it assumes you're starting with a fresh squash.  It just doesn't matter what you do because you're cooking and pureeing the finished product.  So do what's easiest for you.
> 
> Freezing fresh vegetables often compromises texture.  Texture is a non-issue as you are cooking and pureeing.  If you know the squash is being used for soup, you could roast it, package the flesh and freeze it.  Then just add it to the other soup ingredients.



+1, I mean that REALLY sums it up.

If it is for a puree, and for soup, freezing it isn't going to hurt anything at all.


----------



## jennyema

In fact you could purée it and freeze it.

You probably could make the soup and freeze it.


----------



## queenrakle

jennyema said:


> In fact you could purée it and freeze it.
> 
> You probably could make the soup and freeze it.




Yeah, I did think about that. But I'm running out of room in my freezer and a bag of pureed squash takes up less room than two quarts of soup. 

Thanks everyone, you cleared things up for me!


----------



## jennyema

queenrakle said:


> Yeah, I did think about that. But I'm running out of room in my freezer and a bag of pureed squash takes up less room than two quarts of soup.
> 
> Thanks everyone, you cleared things up for me!



Try freezing the soup flat in ziplock bags.  Takes up less room that way.


----------



## larry_stewart

If there is cream or butter in the soup, would that freeze/defrost  ok ??


----------



## queenrakle

larry_stewart said:


> If there is cream or butter in the soup, would that freeze/defrost  ok ??



I make a tomato soup that has cream in it and I've never had any problem freezing it.


----------



## pengyou

About 10 years back, Costco was selling large cans of powdered soups.  Once was cream of broccoli, another was a squash soup...there were a couple more as well but don't remember the flavors.  The cream of broccoli soup was OUTSTANDING!  I could not believe that it was made from a powder.  I know that at 8 months pregnant you are probably not interested in starting a new style of food preparation, but I am wondering - question to you all - is it easy to make this kind of soup at home? I mean, to powder the soup yourself?


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> +1, I mean that REALLY sums it up.
> 
> If it is for a puree, and for soup, freezing it isn't going to hurt anything at all.


+1 I do that all the time--cube, roast, puree pumpkin and winter squash to use in soups. I've done it with sweet potatoes and carrots as well. I usually add a few sprigs of fresh thyme or rosemary, a grate or two of fresh nutmeg, freshly ground black pepper. I don't usually add salt if I'm going to puree and freeze the squash, etc.


----------



## Addie

Think of your produce department and the freezer section of your supermarket. Where would you find cut up fresh cubes or pureed products. Just about every veggie is the frozen section has been blanched or cooked for you. All you have to do is thaw and finish cooking. Fresh cut up foods are found in your produce department. Those foods require more work. 

And to give you some peace of mind, you won't be in the hospital that long. Not even for a C-Section. Forty-eight hours for a normal birth and five days for a C-Section. So hubby is not going to starve while you are gone. He will be spending most of his time at work or the hospital. He can always eat in the hospital cafeteria.


----------



## GotGarlic

She had the baby five months ago. I'm sure they're fine


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> She had the baby five months ago. I'm sure they're fine


 

Thank you. I didn't even notice the date. I usually do. I look at the date to see if it is a new member.


----------

